
Ruby on Rails: A May of WTFs - tosh
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1258435240667738112
======
brigandish
Rails wasn't even the best web framework to use when it was top of the tree,
but it had mindshare which meant plugins and community support if you had a
problem. That mindshare has been on the wane for some time.

It's going to be hard going forward to continue justify the attitude that DHH
wants to excuse as "defensiveness".

